# Spotted Sea Trout



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Who has the ABSOLUTE BEST Spec recipe? Fried, broiled, grilled, etc...


----------



## FunkyHomosapien (Jun 10, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> Who has the ABSOLUTE BEST Spec recipe? Fried, broiled, grilled, etc...


I've seen it grilled with lemon and butter in tin foil, with light garlic (or your preferred kind of additive) with angelhair pasta. Could also try it baked or fried served with cole slaw, fries, or okra. I should stop, I'm making myself drool.


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

grilled, stuff with chilled limejuise , butter,garlic and a little onion and red pepper. when it runs its done.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Scale 4 whole trout (24" trout or close to that size work best for this). Cut off the head and gut it. Debone the trout leaving the body intact. Search for this method on utube. Pat the trout dry and put it in the fridge. Boil the heads and bones (not the guts) along with the scraps cut off of the celery and onions. Saute 1/4 C onion, 1/2 c celery, 1/3 cup minced garlic, 1/4 cup bell pepper in 1/3 c olive oil for 5 minutes on med high heat. Add 1 tblsp flour and 1 tblsp tony cacheres. Continue cooking and stir well to lightly brown the flour. Maybe 5 more minutes. Add 2 tblsp butter, let it melt then add 1/3 cup bread crumbs and cook 5 more minutes. The vegetable mixture should be dry and sticking to the pan, scrape it constantly. Remove it from the heat and add 1 cup stock from the boiling fish heads. Cook this on low heat for 15 minutes stir in 1 cup crabmeat or small shrimp, stir it, remove it from the heat and let it cool. Take the trout out of the fridge and season them inside and out with old bay. Stuff them with the cool stuffing mixture and fold "put the fish back together" so the stuffing dont fall out. You may need to tie cotton string around it. Dust it in flour, then dredge in a mixture of 1 egg to 1 cup buttermilk then coat in fish fry or panko crumbs. Fry this in 1" of hot grease turning once. Its a little trouble but damn good.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

LT:

Seems great!!! Wife cooks heads and bones of Redfish for fish soup...


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

This is very easy and delicious. I actually prefer it without the Creole Spices.

From _“My New Orleans: The Cookbook,”_ by Chef John Besh 
Servings: 6 Prep Time: 15 Cook Time: 20 Total Time: 35 minutes 
*Ingredients*

*For the Trout Amandine:*

1 cup milk
1 cup flour
1 teaspoon Basic Creole Spices (see below)
6 5-7 ounce skinless speckled trout filets
Salt
Freshly ground pepper
8 tablespoons butter
1/2 cup sliced almonds
Juice of 1 lemon
2 tablespoons minced fresh parsley

*For the Basic Creole Spices*

2 tablespoons celery salt
1 tablespoon sweet paprika
1 tablespoon coarse sea salt
1 tablespoon freshly ground pepper
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon onion powder
2 teaspoons cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon ground allspice


*Directions*

For the Trout Almondine:
1. Put the milk into a wide dish. Put the flour and Creole Spices into another wide dish and stir to combine. Season the fish filets with salt and pepper, dip them into the milk, and dredge in the seasoned flour.
2. Melt 4 tablespoons of the butter in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Add the filets and cook on each side until golden brown, about 3 minutes per side. Transfer the fish to a serving platter.
3. Add the remaining 4 tablespoons butter to the same skillet over medium-high heat. Swirl the skillet over the heat so that the butter melts evenly and cook until the butter turns brownish, 5-7 minutes. Reduce the heat to medium-low, add the almonds, and cook, stirring gently, until the nuts are toasty brown, about 3 minutes. Add the lemon juice, parsley, and a dash of salt.
4. Spoon the browned butter and almonds over the fish and serve.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I like batter fried Specks. Dip in the batter and deepfry at 350 degrees for just a few minutes (until golden brown). Nice and juicy fish with a crunchy crust.

1C flour
1 1/2 t salt
1/2 t baking powder
1/2 t onion powder
1/2 t pepper
a beer (I use a dark beer like Yeungling's Black and Tan

mix all dry ingredients. slowly add a little beer at a time while mixing until batter is desired consistency. 
I often deep fry yellow squash same way just before frying the fish. I cut the squash lengthwise into think (1/2inch) slices.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Ingredients: 12 pack of diet miller, salt, pepper, corn meal, homemade pepper sauce, tums for the pansies

Drink one beer and relax
Open 2nd beer, salt and pepper fillet, batter fillet in corn meal.
Finish drinking 2nd beer, turn on fryer, open 3rd beer.
Finish 3rd beer, drop in fillets, open 4rth beer (critical step)
Finish 4rth beer, remove fillets, add more fillets and drink more beer depending on # of buddies.
Open 8th beer, put homemade pepper sauce on fillets/fries/pups and enjoy.
Drink remaining beers and pass out tums as needed.

But seriously there are some good recipes mentioned here.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Just made the almond recipe with snapper and lionfish. It was fantastic.


----------

